# Saskatchewan whitetail



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

I am trying to find a reputable Saskatchewan whitetail outfitter for 2022. Myself and one friend are going there for spring bear. Now we are trying to find a whitetail outfitter. Please let me know where you guys have been.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MisterTwister said:


> I am trying to find a reputable Saskatchewan whitetail outfitter for 2022. Myself and one friend are going there for spring bear. Now we are trying to find a whitetail outfitter. Please let me know where you guys have been.


I have not hunted in Saskatchewan, but no matter where you go outfitters know outfitters both personally and by reputation. If you did your homework before booking the bear hunt and trust the reputation of your guide it might not be a bad idea to check with him to see if he has a recommendation or two. FM


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

Google, Saskatchewan Whitetail Outfitters. Lots on line.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Makwa River Outfitters. 
Not sure you would be able to get in next year. Usually booked.


----------



## jzofchak (Oct 13, 2015)

I hunted at Brad Frys Canadian Outback in Saskatchewan just north of Prince Albert. It was a great experience. Lots of deer, great food and guides were awesome. Got my buck on day 2 and then stayed the rest of the week helping to bait stands and did some predator hunting. If you go a video camera is a must!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

grapestomper said:


> Makwa River Outfitters.
> Not sure you would be able to get in next year. Usually booked.


X2 on Makwa River Outfitters. First class operation for sure. I have hunted with them twice - both rifle season hunts. Not sure if they even do archery season hunts? They were fully booked a year in advance the last time I talked with Kathy.

Went on an archery/muzzle loader season hunt the last week of October last year with Canadian Trophy Quest. They also book bear hunts - I believe both spring and fall.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I heard from our outfitter in SK his deer are having a hard time with the winter, dogs and Coyotes. My friend who hunts there also relayed the same to me.


----------

